# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Lisboa [Princess Danae,Baltica, Starlight Express,Therissos Express,Port Melbourne]

## Nautikos II

Το κλασικο *Princess Danae* στης 21/5/2008 και ωρα 16:55 μπαινει στο λιμανι του Πειραια
PRINCESS DANAE [1].JPG
PRINCESS DANAE [2].JPG

----------


## cpt. mimis

Επιβλιτικό πλοίο με πανέμορφη τσιμινιέρα!! Από τα ωραία και κλασικά πλοία που χαίρεσαι να βλέπεις!

----------


## Nautikos II

Εχεις δικιο, εχει την μαγεια του πλεον κλασικου

----------


## cpt. mimis

Η πλώρη του κάνει κάτι σε perla. Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Apostolos

Ε κάνεις.... Καμία σχέση!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η πλώρη του κάνει κάτι σε perla. Κάνω λάθος?


 Στο προηγουμενο στενο περασε! Κοντα στα 20 χρονια που εχουν διαφορα, χωρια το οτι το ενα φταχτηκε για φορτηγοποσταλι, και το αλλο για κρουαζιεροπλοιο εξ αρχης, που να εχουν σχαση οι πλωρες!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Οι άσσοι στην αναγνώριση πλοίων, Finnpartner και nautikos, μας έδωσαν τα φώτα για μια σπάνια βραδυνή φωτογραφία του Δανάη. Ο William Miller, στο λεύκωμα Great Cruise Ships, παρουσιάζει σπάνιες εικόνες από κλασσικά φορτηγοποστάλια και παλιά κρουαζιερόπλοια. Δεν μπορεί να απουσιάζει μια από τις ποιο εντυπωσιακές μετασκευές που έγιναν στα ναυπηγεία του Καρρά στη Χαλκίδα. Τα αδελφά Port Melbourne και Port Sydney δούλεψαν για την Βρετανική Port Line, στα λεγόμενα "meat runs", στη γραμμή Αγγλία-Αυστραλία-Ν.Ζηλανδία.

Το Port Melbourne πριν μετασκευασθή σε Δανάη

p_melbourne.jpg

Με το σινιάλο του Καρρά μετά την Ελληνική αναγέννηση και λίφτινγκ...

danae.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Αυτα τα δυο αδελφια (*Δαναη* & *Δαφνη*) ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων. Η μεταμορφωση τους μαγικη θα ελεγα. Πατησαν αλλωστε σε σκαρια βαρβατα, οχι αστεια. Ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες φωτο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Paroskayak, μας φτιαχνεις πρωι πρωι με τις τεραστιες τελειες φωτο!! Οπως αναφερεις παντως, η Port Line ειχε φορτηγοποσταλια που κουβαλουσαν τροφιμα σε ψυγεια συνηθως! Τα 2 δικα μας, ειναι ισως απο τα λιγα, αν οχι μοναδικα πλοια της εταιριας αυτης, που δουλευουν ακομα. Και με τις original 8κυλυνδρες Doxford, αν δεν απατωμαι!

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι είναι τα τελευταία εν ζωή πλοία της Port Line, και από τα τελευταία εναπομείναντα φορτηγοποστάλια της κάποτε κραταιάς Βρεταννικής ναυτιλίας.

----------


## grangelo

Μια φωτο του πλοιου στον Πειραια την ιδια ημερομηνια 22/05/2008

----------


## Speedkiller

To princess Danae σήμερα αλλά και σε μια παλιότερη αναχώρηση από Πειραιά...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19523


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19524


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19525

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίες φωτό Speedkiller. αλλά και το βαπόρι δεν πάει πίσω πανέμορφο είναι.

----------


## vinman

Πεντακάθαρες και πανέμορφες Speedkiller!!

----------


## esperos

Και  μιά  για  να  μην ξεχνάμε  τα  παλιά

DANAE.jpg

----------


## kalypso

καταπληκτική φωτογραφία....!!!!ευχαριστούμε espere για το πολύτιμο αρχείο σου...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ασπρόμαυρη και πανέμορφη.  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του φίλου Έσπερου!!
Ευχαριστούμε θερμά!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πανέμορφο βαπόρι μας.

*PRINCESS DANAE*

Owner/Operator : Arcalia Shipping / Classic International Cruises

Flag : Portugal
Ηomeport : Madeira
Buildt : 1955 at Harland & Wolff Belfast,North Ireland
Length : 162,3 m
Width : 21,3 m
Depth : 7,7 m
Brt : 17074
Passengers : 657

*Ex names* :
PORT MELBOURNE ( 1955-1972 ) Port Line
THERISOS EXPRESS ( 1972-1974 ) J.C.Carras
DANAE ( 1974-1992 ) Delian Artemis Cruises / Prestige Cruises
ANAR ( 1992-1992 ) Harbor Maritime
STARLIGHT EXPRESS ( 1992-1994 ) Capricorn Maritime
BALTICA ( 1994-1996 ) Flax Internatio)
PRINCESS DANAE ( 1996--> ) Classic International Cruises

*Sister ships* :
OCEAN MONARCH - Classic International Cruises

πηγή. portofolden.com

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και μιά για να μην ξεχνάμε τα παλιά
> 
> DANAE.jpg


Εδώ είναι απο την εποχή που ήταν ναυλωμένο απο την Costa Line .Σ ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτη άφιξη για φέτος στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Princess Danae!!! Μπορεί να είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας, ενώ εμένα μ' αρέσουν τα νεότευτα καράβια.... Αλλά το συγκεκριμένο σκαρί το θαύμασα!!! Τρομερή πλώρη...


DSCN1305.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Όντως όμορφο σκαρί. Από μια εταιρεία που κατέχει και το καταπληκτικό ATHENA του 1948!!!

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Enjoy this magnificent official company photo sold on board issued by Transtours ( French cruise operator) during their charter of the Princess Danae during the 90's.

Please note Transtours logo on the funnel.

Princess Danae by Transtours.JPG

Brgsds

Ship's Agent

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy the very rare postcard of the  Le Princess Danae issued by Nouvelles Frontieres ( French cruise operator) during their six months bare-boat charter of the *Princess* *Danae*  back to the 90's.

Please note *Nouvelles Frontieres* red logo on the funnel.

princess danae.jpg

princess danae reverse.jpg

I love this ship, don't you?  :Smile: 

Brgds

Ship's Agent

----------


## Ellinis

Yes, she is a classic beaty! and she will survive 2010 thanks to Arcalia.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ κατα την σημερινή της αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά ,κάτω από ένα υπέροχο ηλιοβασίλεμα !!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εδώ κατα την σημερινή της αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά ,κάτω από ένα υπέροχο ηλιοβασίλεμα !!


Aπο τον πρασινο ειναι βγαλμενη?

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα είναι στον Βόλο, επίσης πήρε το μάτι μου στο ais, την Δάφνη κάπου στη Ζάκυνθο μεριά το πρωί. ¨αρα ας είστε έτοιμοι και γι άλλα καμάρια.... ακόμη να πώ ότι χθές το βράδυ είδα την κυρία Regina Kristina να φεύγει. Aν ο mastokostas δεν την αποθανάτισε, να πάει σήμερα στην Μύκονο  :Razz: . Sorry για το off-topic.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σήμερα είναι στον Βόλο, επίσης πήρε το μάτι μου στο ais, την Δάφνη κάπου στη Ζάκυνθο μεριά το πρωί. ¨αρα ας είστε έτοιμοι και γι άλλα καμάρια.... ακόμη να πώ ότι χθές το βράδυ είδα την κυρία Regina Kristina να φεύγει. Aν ο mastokostas δεν την αποθανάτισε, να πάει σήμερα στην Μύκονο . Sorry για το off-topic.



Εγω ημουν παρων oταν εφυγε το Bore! Ομως, δεν ειναι καλες οι φωτο, γιατι ειχε αρχισει να κουνιεται! Απο τις 1700 ημουν στο φαρο, γιατι συνηθως τα κρουαζιεροπλοια αναχωρουν απο τις 1800 και μετα..... Εσυ που ησουν? Δεν ειδα κατι γκρι αναμεσα στα αυτοκινητα (εκτος αν ηταν καμουφλαρισμενο)! ;-)

----------


## Apostolos

Εμείς στην άλλη μεριά απ' το αυλάκι!!!  :Smile: 

DANAE.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το Ιθάκη περίμενα δίπλα στο Speedrunner III,* άοπλος* με άλλους πολλους περιπατόντες και φωτογραφίζοντες  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το Ιθάκη περίμενα δίπλα στο Speedrunner III,* άοπλος* με άλλους πολλους περιπατόντες και φωτογραφίζοντες .


A... Hσουν αλλου!! Σχωρεμενος!!! ;-)

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα βαπόρι 54 ετών ,που σε καθηλώνει ομως με τις γραμμές του και την αρχοντιά του.Ένα βαπόρι που βρίσκεται δίπλα στο Navigator of the Seas, και συ να μην ξεκολλάς τα μάτια σου από πάνω του !
Βρήκα έναν μηχανικό ,μέλος του πληρώματος χτες και τον ρωτούσα για το μηχανοστάσιο .Μου ειπε ακριβώς ..είναι μια κούκλα .
Μπράβο στην εταιρία του που το έχει στον στόλο της ,και το διατηρεί σε αυτήν την κατάσταση ,αλλά και στο πλήρωμα του το ταξιδεύει !

Αφιερωμένη στα παιδιά που ήταν χτες στο κόκκινο ! :Wink: 
IMG_7709.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Αυτή η εταιρεία παίρνει άριστα στη συντήρηση του στόλου της. Είναι μια ζωντανή απόδειξη ότι αυτά τα αρχοντοβάπορα ηλικίας 50+ μπορούν να συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν μαγεύοντας τον κόσμο.
Ξέρετε κάτι φοβερό να πιάσουν λιμάνι Πειραιά το Danae δίπλα με το Athena psssss  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ένα βαπόρι 54 ετών ,που σε καθηλώνει ομως με τις γραμμές του και την αρχοντιά του.Ένα βαπόρι που βρίσκεται δίπλα στο Navigator of the Seas, και συ να μην ξεκολλάς τα μάτια σου από πάνω του !
> Βρήκα έναν μηχανικό ,μέλος του πληρώματος χτες και τον ρωτούσα για το μηχανοστάσιο .Μου ακριβώς ..είναι μια κούκλα .
> Μπράβο στην εταιρία του που το έχει στον στόλο της ,και το διατηρεί σε αυτήν την κατάσταση ,αλλά και στο πλήρωμα του το ταξιδεύει !
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στα παιδιά που ήταν χτες στο κόκκινο !
> IMG_7709.JPG


Μη σου πω, οτι εχτες στον κοκκινο, μιλαγαμε για τις Doxford του πλοιου! 

Η φωτο σου παντως, ειναι εκτακτη! Για να βγαλουμε εμεις τετοια γωνια, επρεπε να φτασει μεχρι του ΥΕΝ!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μη σου πω, οτι εχτες στον κοκκινο, μιλαγαμε για τις Doxford του πλοιου! 
> 
> Η φωτο σου παντως, ειναι εκτακτη! Για να βγαλουμε εμεις τετοια γωνια, επρεπε να φτασει μεχρι του ΥΕΝ!!!


Φιλε μου ,είχα και εγώ την εντυπώσει ότι είναι Doxford η μηχανές του, αλλά ο μηχανικός κάπως αλλιώς μου τις είπε. Δεν τις είχα ξανακούσει, και γι αυτό δεν τις συγκράτησα .Είναι όμως διπλής ενεργείας όπως οι Doxford

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φιλε μου ,είχα και εγώ την εντυπώσει ότι είναι Doxford η μηχανές του, αλλά ο μηχανικός κάπως αλλιώς μου τις είπε. Δεν τις είχα ξανακούσει, και γι αυτό δεν τις συγκράτησα .Είναι όμως διπλής ενεργείας όπως οι Doxford


Διπλης ενεργειας??? Για κανε καμια εξηγηση, γιατι δεν ειμαι μηχανικος! Απλα προσπαθω να μαθαινω 2-3 πραματα! Αρχικα, νομιζω, ειχαν Doxford with opposed pistons! Ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Διπλης ενεργειας??? Για κανε καμια εξηγηση, γιατι δεν ειμαι μηχανικος! Απλα προσπαθω να μαθαινω 2-3 πραματα! Αρχικα, νομιζω, ειχαν Doxford with opposed pistons! Ή κανω λαθος?


Οpposedpistons είναι ,αλλά οι ναυτικοί τις έλεγαν διπλής ενεργείας  . 
  .Ο Σουηδος εχει αυτα τα στοιχεια για τις μηχανες !
Tv&aring; 6-cyl, H&W

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Οpposedpistons είναι ,αλλά οι ναυτικοί τις έλεγαν διπλής ενεργείας  . 
>   .Ο Σουηδος εχει αυτα τα στοιχεια για τις μηχανες !
> Tv&aring; 6-cyl, H&W


2 6κυλινδρες H&W? Για το αλλο λεει οτι εχει 2 6κυλινδρες Doxford-Wallsend! Κατι λαθος μηπως παιζει??????

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχοντας την μαρτυρία του μηχανικού που είπε ότι δεν είναι Doxford …….Το πλοίο θα ξανά περάσει 23/10 ,όποτε και θα μάθουμε σίγουρα  .

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι είναι charter από την Γαλλική *Notre* *Temps* .Εταιρία ,που είναι χρόνια στην κρουαζιέρα ,και συνήθως με βαπόρια τις πάλε ποτέ Ηπειρωτικής .
IMG_7649.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Πως χορεύουν οι πιανόλες !!Απίθανο βίντεο από το μηχανοστάσιο του βαποριού !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wcMdqGVuS4

----------


## Apostolos

Η επόμενη συνάντηση να γίνει στο μηχανοστάσιο του στολιδιού!!!

----------


## Naias II

Ουαου φοβερό. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω μηχανές πλοίου εν λειτουργία. 
Αν πρέπει να γίνει συνάντηση; Αν αυτό είναι εφικτό χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα  :Cool:

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό είναι βαπόρι! και του χρόνου συνεχίζει ναυλωμένο στους Γάλλους με κρουαζιέρα "γύρω-του-κόσμου" από Γενάρη ως Μάιo :

Imagew1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Δαναη

*Danae.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αυτό είναι βαπόρι! και του χρόνου συνεχίζει ναυλωμένο στους Γάλλους με κρουαζιέρα "γύρω-του-κόσμου" από Γενάρη ως Μάιo :
> 
> Imagew1.jpg


Για ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι ,μπαρκάρω και επίκουρος !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

Η διαρρύθμιση των κατστρωμάτων από φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας του Καρρά το 1978:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83105

----------


## captainikos

Στο Ilulissat, κεντρικη δυτική Γρυλανδία την 2/8/2010

DSC09983.jpg

----------


## despo

Ο,τι και να πει κανεις είναι λίγο, τετοια πανέμορφα πλοία δεν χορταίνεις να τα βλέπεις, να τα θαυμάζεις.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Στο Ilulissat, κεντρικη δυτική Γρυλανδία την 2/8/2010
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101707


Μοναδική captainikos ! :Wink: 
Να σαι καλά και καλά ταξίδια να χεις !!

----------


## lostromos

Το πλοίο είναι οκ με το Solas 2010 ? 
Επίσης το "sister-ship" Princess Daphne (ex Ocean Monarch)?

----------


## Ellinis

Mια χαρά είναι και άποψη solas τα δύο αδερφάκια. 

Το DANAE θα συνεχίσει τη ναύλωση στη Γαλλική Croisieres Notre Temps και το 2011 με μια σειρά από αξιοζήλευτες κρουαζιέρες...

danae 2011.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mια χαρά είναι και άποψη solas τα δύο αδερφάκια. 
> 
> Το DANAE θα συνεχίσει τη ναύλωση στη Γαλλική Croisieres Notre Temps και το 2011 με μια σειρά από αξιοζήλευτες κρουαζιέρες...
> 
> danae 2011.jpg


Καλα, ενα τοσο μεγαλο πλοιο μπορει να πλευσει μεχρι το Μαναος η τους μετεφερουν τους επιβατες σε μικροτερα πλοια στο Μπελεμ η στο δελτα του Αμαζονιου;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλα, ενα τοσο μεγαλο πλοιο μπορει να πλευσει μεχρι το Μαναος η τους μετεφερουν τους επιβατες σε μικροτερα πλοια στο Μπελεμ η στο δελτα του Αμαζονιου;


Βεβαίως και μπορεί να πάει μέχρι το Μανάους .Μπορούν και μεγαλύτερα πλοία από αυτό .
Μπορώ να πω ότι θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό , που έχω κάνει το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι πάρα πολλές φόρες .Απίθανη εμπειρία να είσαι στην ζούγκλα, με πλοίο .
Δείτε εδω πόσα άλλα κάνουν αυτό το ταξίδι .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax information γιά τα παλαιότερα ηλικιακά κρουαζιερόπλοια στον κόσμο,το πλοίο μαζί με το αδελφό,αμφότερα του 1955,είναι στη 4η θέση.Πρωτιές από την ανάποδη γιά τα ελληνόκτητα της κρουαζιέρας.Είναι και άλλα ψηλά στη λίστα.

----------


## despo

Δεν θα έλεγα οτι το πλοίο είναι Ελληνόκτητο, αφου η εταιρεία ναι μεν ανήκει σε Ελληνικής καταγωγής εφοπλιστή, αλλά είναι Πορτογαλικών συμφερόντων με έδρα την Πορτογαλία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν θα έλεγα οτι το πλοίο είναι Ελληνόκτητο, αφου η εταιρεία ναι μεν ανήκει σε Ελληνικής καταγωγής εφοπλιστή, αλλά είναι Πορτογαλικών συμφερόντων με έδρα την Πορτογαλία.


 Eίναι ελληνόκτητο αφού ανήκει στον Γεώργιο Ποταμιάνο.Μετά την αποχώρηση της οικογένειας από την ακτοπλοϊα εγκαταστάθηκε στη Λισαβώνα.Χρησιμοποιεί το δεύτερο νηολόγιο Πορτογαλίας (Μαδέιρα) όπως κάνουν και οι Κολλάκης-Λάμπρου.Από προσωπικό έχει κάποιους ΄Ελληνες πλήρωμα ενώ το τεχνικό τμήμα εδρεύει στον Πειραιά.
Με την ευκαιρία,δεύτερο νηολόγιο είχε "παίξει" κάποτε και εδώ αλλά δεν προχώρησε.΄Ομως αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σύμφωνα με το shippax information γιά τα παλαιότερα ηλικιακά κρουαζιερόπλοια στον κόσμο,το πλοίο μαζί με το αδελφό,αμφότερα του 1955,είναι στη 4η θέση.Πρωτιές από την ανάποδη γιά τα ελληνόκτητα της κρουαζιέρας.Είναι και άλλα ψηλά στη λίστα.


Αγαπητέ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αρνητικό στοιχείο η παλαιότητα κάποιων κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Ίσα-ίσα που τελευταία διαμορφώνεται μία στροφή προς τα ελάχιστα παλιά κλασσικά κρουαζιερόπλοια που παραμένουν εν ενεργεία γιατί οι πανταχού στον κόσμό καραβολάτρες θέλουν να προλάβουν να ταξιδέψουν μαζί τους πριν πάνε για διάλυση. Ένα παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο νου εκτός των Princess Daphne/Danae είναι το Funchal που η εταιρία του αυτή την στιγμή επενδύει 12 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για την αναβάθμισή του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αρνητικό στοιχείο η παλαιότητα κάποιων κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Ίσα-ίσα που τελευταία διαμορφώνεται μία στροφή προς τα ελάχιστα παλιά κλασσικά κρουαζιερόπλοια που παραμένουν εν ενεργεία γιατί οι πανταχού στον κόσμό καραβολάτρες θέλουν να προλάβουν να ταξιδέψουν μαζί τους πριν πάνε για διάλυση. Ένα παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο νου εκτός των Princess Daphne/Danae είναι το Funchal που η εταιρία του αυτή την στιγμή επενδύει 12 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για την αναβάθμισή του.


 Δεν το έγραψα με αρνητική διάθεση και σίγουρα τα παλαιά αρέσουν σε εμάς τους καραβολάτρες.΄Ομως στους μη καραβολάτρες αρέσουν τα σύγχρονα μεγαθηρία-πλωτές πολυκατοικίες-που κυκλοφορούν.Εξαίρεση αποτελούν κάποιοι ρομαντικοί,κάποιοι που ζητούν να ταξιδεύουν πιό ήσυχα.Γιά το FUNCHAL μακάρι η αναβάθμιση να γίνεται γιά τη νέα SOLAS.Πάντως πριν 1-2 χρόνια σε κρουαζιέρες στην Αυστραλία είχε μηχανικά προβλήματα.
Με την ευκαιρία,θυμάσαι τότε που ο Καρράς είχε φέρει τα ΔΑΝΑΗ  και ΔΑΦΝΗ και στην αρχή ήταν να τα κάνει εγ/ογ γιά Κρήτη με τα ονόματα ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΘΕΡΙΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Τα σχέδια άλλαξαν και ο Καρράς αποφάσισε να ασχοληθεί με τις κρουαζιέρες μετασκευάζοντάς τα στην Αυλίδα σε καθαρόαιμα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Όσο για το Funchal όντως μέρος της αναβάθμισης είναι η πλήρης συμμόρφωση του πλοίου με το SOLAS 2010 με την απώλεια δυστυχώς όλων των ξύλινων επιφανειών στους μπουλμέδες του καραβιού.

----------


## despo

Εδω έχουν μπλεχτεί πρόσωπα και επιχειρήσεις. Ειναι εντελώς ξεχωριστές εταιρείες η Classic International Cruises και η (συγχωρεμένη πια) Ηπειρωτική. Εχουν εντελώς ανεξάρτητες επιχειρηματικές σχέσεις και άλλος ο ιδιοκτήτης της μιάς, άλλος της άλλης,
τα δε πληρώματα στην Classic δεν αποτελούνται απο Ελληνες, ουτε καν αξιωματικους.

----------


## mastrokostas

Απ ότι γνωρίζω στο Danae και Daphne έχουν Έλληνες Αξιωματικούς στην μηχανή ,αλλά δεν ξέρω για την γέφυρα !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδω έχουν μπλεχτεί πρόσωπα και επιχειρήσεις. Ειναι εντελώς ξεχωριστές εταιρείες η Classic International Cruises και η (συγχωρεμένη πια) Ηπειρωτική. Εχουν εντελώς ανεξάρτητες επιχειρηματικές σχέσεις και άλλος ο ιδιοκτήτης της μιάς, άλλος της άλλης,
> τα δε πληρώματα στην Classic δεν αποτελούνται απο Ελληνες, ουτε καν αξιωματικους.


Φυσικά είναι άλλη εταιρεία η CIC και γιά το παρελθόν δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται η Ηπειρωτική με την Νέα Ηπειρωτική του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου πατέρα του Γ.Ποταμιάνου που ελέγχει την παρούσα εταιρεία.'Οντως,όπως λέει ο Mastrokostas,στη μηχανή έχουν Έλληνες αξ/κούς.
Μιά και ο λόγος γιά μηχανές,ενώ το PRINCESS DANAE έχει Β&W το αδελφό έχει DOXFORD,σίγουρα το μοναδικό υπάρχον ποστάλι στον κόσμο με αυτή την εγγλέζικη μάρκα που δεν παράγεται πιά.Υπάρχει βέβαια σε κάποια φορτηγά αλλά όλο και λιγοστεύουν.

----------


## Express Pigasos

To συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ειναι στη Μασαλλια μαζι με το ομοσταυλο Athena...η Δαφνη ειναι στη Σουδα....Στον Πειραια φετος μας ηρθε αν δεν κανω λαθος 2 (?) φορες...και ετυχε να ειναι και την περιοδο που πεθανε ο Γ.Ποταμιανος...  :Apologetic: 

Εδω και η αναχωρηση του τη πρωτη μερα του Ιουνιου...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το PRINCCES DANAE στις 22-05-2009 στη Σαντορίνη. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

PRINCCES DANAE 09 22-05-2009.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Το PRINCCES DANAE στις 22-05-2009 στη Σαντορίνη. Για όλους τους φίλους του.
> 
> PRINCCES DANAE 09 22-05-2009.jpg



υπεροχη φωτογραφια!! περαν απο υπεροχο αναμνηση μια αλλης εποχης..αυτης του Stella Solaris..  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DANAE.jpgEδώ με τα σινιάλα του Costa. To μέλλον του τώρα αβέβαιο...

----------


## lostromos

... Και δίπλα. το μικρό "Aquarious" σαν "Dalmacia" τότε...

----------


## despo

Οχι, καμμία σχέση το Ακουάριους με το Dalmacija.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133531Eδώ με τα σινιάλα του Costa. To μέλλον του τώρα αβέβαιο...


υπεροχη φωτογραφια!! Στην ιδια θεση ειχε δεσει και το 2012...μια ερωτηση Πειραιωτικη.. εχει κατασκευαστει εδω η ανισοπεδη ?Γιατι δε βλεπω καποιο προστατευτικο οπως υπαρχει τωρα..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> υπεροχη φωτογραφια!! Στην ιδια θεση ειχε δεσει και το 2012...μια ερωτηση Πειραιωτικη.. εχει κατασκευαστει εδω η ανισοπεδη ?Γιατι δε βλεπω καποιο προστατευτικο οπως υπαρχει τωρα..


Λογικά όχι διότι ο σημερινός υπερυψωμένος δρόμος ήταν υπό κατασκευή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> υπεροχη φωτογραφια!! Στην ιδια θεση ειχε δεσει και το 2012...μια ερωτηση Πειραιωτικη.. εχει κατασκευαστει εδω η ανισοπεδη ?Γιατι δε βλεπω καποιο προστατευτικο οπως υπαρχει τωρα..


 To σημείο αυτό,απέναντι από τα γραφεία του Βανού, είναι κ τώρα με τοιχίο όπως στην φωτό. Το προστατευτικό κιγκλίδωμα αρχίζει/τελειώνει λίγο πιό πέρα.

----------


## Giannis G.

Στην ROYAL CARAVELLA CRUISE LINES ναυλώθηκε το πλοίο. Το οποίο θα μετονομαστεί σε Astoria και με λιμάνια αφετηρίας την Κριμαία και την Οδησσό, θα κάνει  κρουαζιέρες στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα, το Αιγαίο, το ιόνιο και την Αδριατική!!
(Ανάμεσα στα πολλά Ελληνικά νησιά που θα προσεγγίσει θα είναι και η Τήνος στις 20/8  :Fat: )

----------


## despo

Ευχάριστα νέα είναι αυτά. Μόνο που διερωτώμαι αν το πλοίο έχει ελευθερωθεί απο τις κατασχέσεις που είχε.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχει και 6-7 προσεγγίσεις στον Πειραιά !

----------


## lostromos

> Στην ROYAL CARAVELLA CRUISE LINES ναυλώθηκε το πλοίο. Το οποίο θα μετονομαστεί σε Astoria και με λιμάνια αφετηρίας την Κριμαία και την Οδησσό, θα κάνει  κρουαζιέρες στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα, το Αιγαίο, το ιόνιο και την Αδριατική!!
> (Ανάμεσα στα πολλά Ελληνικά νησιά που θα προσεγγίσει θα είναι και η Τήνος στις 20/8 )


Ευχάριστα νέα.
Αλλά μόνο σε Ρώσσους απευθύνονται?
Δεν υπάρχει αγγλική έκδοση του website?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ευχάριστα νέα.
> Αλλά μόνο σε Ρώσσους απευθύνονται?
> Δεν υπάρχει αγγλική έκδοση του website?


Οι Ρωσοι είναι το στοίχημα ,και μόνο σε αυτήν την αγορά απευθύνετε !

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω οτι αυτό το δημοσίευμα θα έχει σχέση!
http://portnet.gr/eidiseis-nautilia/...hrakleiou.html

----------


## Giannis G.

Επειδή τα Ρώσικα δύσκολα διαβάζονται να η ανακοίνωση και το πρόγραμμα στα Ελληνικά.  http://www.arxipelagos.com/forum/sho...3949#post33949 Made by Solstice  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχάριστα νέα είναι αυτά. Μόνο που διερωτώμαι αν το πλοίο έχει ελευθερωθεί απο τις κατασχέσεις που είχε.


Mε εξαίρεση το αδελφό του τα πήρε ένας Πορτογάλος.

----------


## Giannis G.

Μάλλον ακυρώθηκε η ναύλωση και η Ρώσικη εταιρία ναυλώνει το Athena 
Για να δούμε

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μιας και αναμένουμε να δούμε αν θα πετύχει το καράβι με την νέα ιδιοκτησία και η νέα εταιρία του γενικά, ας το θυμηθούμε όπως ήταν στην αρχή της σταδιοδρομίας του επί Καρρά σαν Danae. Εδώ αρόδο στο Funchal της Μαδέρας.

Danae5.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Giannis G.

Το νέο όνομα του πλοίου είναι Lisboa

----------


## mastrokostas

Μακάρι να πάει καλά στην νέα του εταιρία ,διότι είναι μοναδικά βαπόρια , συνδεδεμένα με την Ελληνική ναυτιλία !

----------


## despo

Το ένα το χάσαμε ηδη. Με αυτό ομως τι γίνεται ; Στο ΑΙΣ το δείχνει σαν να είναι εγκαταλελειμμένο σε κάποια θέση στο λιμάνι της Λισαβόνας.

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφία στις 24/05/2014 όπου φαίνεται στη θέση που είναι και σήμερα. 

2042418.jpg
photo: jdap
Shipspotting.com

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς τα νεότερα λένε ότι το βαπόρι θα οδηγηθεί συντομα για διάλυση στην Τουρκία ,Αλιαγά !

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά είναι πολύ δυσάρεστα νέα. Δυστυχώς όμορφα πλοία φεύγουν και μένουν οι απρόσωπες ....πολυκατοικίες. 
Ας δούμε το υπέροχο PRINCCES DANAE πως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 22-05-2009 στην Σαντορίνη.

PRINCCES DANAE 17 22-05-2009.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ κρίμα... τελικά δεν θα δούμε κάποιο από τα δίδυμα να ταξιδεύει με μαύρη φορεσιά 
Εδώ παρέα με το ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ σε κάποιο βόρειο λιμάνι στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ογδόντα, όταν ταξίδευε για τη Costa.

albatross - Danae.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Blitz-X

Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα!!!
Αν και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν είναι ο αγαπημένος μου τύπος πλοίων, το συγκεκριμένο έχει μια απίστευτη ομορφιά που μαγνητίζει το βλέμμα. Δυστυχώς όπως λέει κι ο φίλος Παντελής, τέτοια πλοία πάνε για καρφίτσες και τα πλωτά... μπαουλοντίβανα, τα προτιμάει ο κόσμος και συνεχίζουν να έχουν δουλειά και να ταξιδεύουν  :Apologetic: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιστέψαμε ότι αυτό θα την γλύτωνε.Γενικά,είναι δύσκολο γιά τόσο παλιά βαπόρια όσο κ καλοσυντηρημένα να είναι, όταν κλείσει η εταιρεία που τα δούλευε,να ξαναβρούν απασχόληση. :Apologetic:

----------


## despo

Ετσι ακριβώς όλοι νομίσαμε οτι τουλάχιστον αυτό θα το βλέπαμε μερικά χρόνια ακόμα, για να μας θυμίζει και το αδελφό του εστω και σε μαυρο χρώμα. Ομως η άσχημη κατάληξη φάνηκε απο την εγκατάλειψη της όποιας επισκευής και τον παροπλισμό του. Ετσι χάνουμε ένα απο τα τελευταία εναπομείναντα πανέμορφα κρουαζιερόπλοια, που με το ακούγαμε οτι θα έρθει στον Πειραιά τρέχαμε να το απολαύσουμε.

----------


## stathe174

Τουλάχιστον προλάβαμε και τα είδαμε και κάποιο πιο τυχεροί τα ταξιδέψαμε ή αν προτιμάτε μας ταξιδέψανε αυτά! Αν κάτι με στεναχωρεί είναι που δεν έχω πολλές φωτογραφίες, ίσως γιατί νόμιζα πως θα ταξιδεύουνε για πάντα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην Λισαβόνα, μόλις πριν τρεις ημέρες (Παρασκευή 6 Μαρτίου) μαζί με το πάλαι ποτέ ΑΡΙΩΝ.

ShipSpotting.com


ShipSpotting.com

© Luis Miguel Correia

----------


## Nautilia News

*PRINCESS DANAE: Γεννέθλια με αναχώρηση για τα διαλυτήρια*

----------


## nikos.man

Τα δύο κρουαζιερόπλοια όπως τα αποθανάτισα στις 7/3/2015.
ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα εδώ  το πλοίο γλυτώνει το διαλυτήριο .....για τρίτη φορά. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι....πάρα πάνω!!!!!

----------


## despo

Θα έλεγε κανεις ευχάριστα τα νέα, ομως το ζήτημα ειναι αν το πλοίο κατ' αρχή επισκευαστεί και βέβαια αν συμβεί αυτό (και μακαρι να γίνει) να δουλέψει κάπου.

----------


## SteliosK

Πάει και αυτό...

Φωτογραφία: Rui Minas Agostinho

----------


## SteliosK

Aliaga 
25/072015

photo: Omer Sorgulu

----------


## mastrokostas

Ποσά πράγματα μπορούμε να γράψουμε ,γι αυτο το πλοίο ! Παει κι αυτο ,που ήταν μια απο τις ποιο ευχάριστες στιγμές της ναυτιλίας μας ! ενα σκαρί μοναδικό ,μαζι με το αδερφό του !

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

enjoy the very rare official on board photograph ( from my collection) portraying the white beauty M/V Baltica, during her bried carrer under this name, by the time she run as property of the Baltic Star Line, Russia.

Hope you enjoy and comments appreciatted.

DOC110915-11092015123043-0001.jpg

----------


## despo

Pertfect photo, my friend !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σλαιντ στο ebay,    το ΔΑΝΑΗ στο λιμανι του Πειραια με το σινιαλο του Καρρα 

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Kod...QAAOSwxp9W8Z0P

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Σλαιντ στο ebay,    το ΔΑΝΑΗ στο λιμανι του Πειραια με το σινιαλο του Καρρα 
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Kod...QAAOSwxp9W8Z0P


Πραγματικά σπάνια αφού οι προσεγγίσεις των 2 αδελφών στον Πειραιά ήταν ελάχιστες.

----------

